# what route should I take? Zazzle or Print my own?



## platurnus (May 31, 2010)

I'm currently using zazzle which is great because I have no overhead costs. However, it don't feel right. If I want my own tees in bulk, it will cost me a pretty penny. I dislike the zazzle bar on the top of my website. Should I create a website on my own? Who would manufacturer the tees if I do so? If I create my own website can I use some other online ordering company. What route should I go?


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

platurnus said:


> I'm currently using zazzle which is great because I have no overhead costs. However, it don't feel right. If I want my own tees in bulk, it will cost me a pretty penny. I dislike the zazzle bar on the top of my website. Should I create a website on my own? Who would manufacturer the tees if I do so? If I create my own website can I use some other online ordering company. What route should I go?


If you create your own website, you will have to decide whether you what printing process to use (screenprinting, DTG, etc) and find a contract printer. If you want to save time & effort, you could have a fulfillment company like printmojo.com do your printing AND drop shipping..


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

:welcome:We're glad to have you aboard!

This thread may help you.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t9938.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## KreativeClothing (Dec 17, 2009)

I think having your own website makes you stand out a bit. It establishes you as more of a real business instead of a hobby kind of thing. You can have your own website with a contract printer if you can't print the stuff on your own. This is the exact plan I am currently doing. Just my two cents.


----------



## aquaman (May 11, 2010)

Yepp.. I agree you should print on your own, I will do so very soon, why ?! well 

1 - on the tees will be your logo and your hang tags, that look more profesinall and its a free advertising, instead advertising zazzle or other site,
2 you will have to invest more money , but .. you will get more revenue, screen printing will give you more feedback, there are guys who will print you on tee and that will cost from 3-4 $ and up ... depending on quantity.. digital printing is expensive, and you will make just for a coffee ..  and again you just advertising other business .. instead of making your own
You can use all in one service like printmojo.com or jakprints.com 
and again you just advertising other business .. instead of making your own
3 you can get a FREE shopping cart like oscommerce.com or opencart.com ( i use open cart you can check Corrono) and pay just for a cheap hosting like 2-4 buk's per month.


----------



## hlc (Dec 7, 2009)

aquaman said:


> Yepp.. I agree you should print on your own, I will do so very soon, why ?! well
> 
> 1 - on the tees will be your logo and your hang tags, that look more profesinall and its a free advertising, instead advertising zazzle or other site,
> 2 you will have to invest more money , but .. you will get more revenue, screen printing will give you more feedback, there are guys who will print you on tee and that will cost from 3-4 $ and up ... depending on quantity.. digital printing is expensive, and you will make just for a coffee ..  and again you just advertising other business .. instead of making your own
> ...


 i like the look of ur website my friend. i suppose u still working on it? cus some pages not there.
do u like that cart?


----------



## aquaman (May 11, 2010)

hlc said:


> i like the look of ur website my friend. i suppose u still working on it? cus some pages not there.
> do u like that cart?


 Thanks man ! yeeeep .. I'm steel working on it, right now all site it's not available in generally, changing the hosting.
And yes.. I like open cart 

its pretty god, I just need to simplify the buying process


----------

